# What is this??



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Saw him strolling around the lawn...


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks like a dead Cicada, those bugs that make a bunch of noise every 17 years.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

@greengrass LoL definitely not dead, my lil one flipped him over while i was trying to take the pic. I did check out pics of Cicada and seems this one lost its wings and was on a stroll.......Thanks!!


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

Cicada


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Thats what Cicadas look like when they have just emerged from the ground and havent molted yet.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

@****o1 @2018stanleycup 
Thanks, I did some googling after to see if at all harmful to lawn or my veggie garden.


----------

